# Pcola pass to Elbow to Nipple and home



## panhandlephinsphan

Finished up an install of a raymarine s1000 autopilot system around 3am Saturday. Took a nap and got back up at 4:30 and left the dock Saturday 5:30 AM with a crew of me, my son David, a co-worker- Andrew, and a new friend from the forum- Cody. Cody was an add on from the need a ride got a ride area when he replied to my Friday posting of having one open seat. The only goal was to catch wahoo. This is my first real season to fish our 251 wa and my goal was at least one wahoo and one marlin this season. I have never caught either, until now. :thumbup: 

First off- the autopilot was awesome. I was not wore out by the 3rd hour and could enjoy the trip with everyone and help with lines as needed. Great technology.

Once out of pass set course for elbow. when we hot the 100ft mark, put out 2 48oz ballyhood banchee supremes. They claim you can troll 25 knots with no weights but I am not so sure on that. We had them back at 325ft and 275 ft and they were still popping up more than I would like. Either way, I like the lures. We were only running about 16-18 MPH as that was the fastest my boat would really handle with the wave conditions. got to about 430ft of water a little north of my elbow numbers and FINALLY had a wahoo get a mouthful of banchee with a pink skirt. 42 inch hoo! Lines were at 325ft and 275 ft back, he hit the 325ft line. Went a little further south and then headed west to take advantage of the close contour lines near elbow- nothing. looped around a little north, then east, passed back over where we had our first hit- nothing. Headed to 131 and nipple- now with 3 lines out- 100ft- Banchee red/pink, 150ft- banchee purple, and 200ft- black bart Kona Projet purple skirt. at nipple set gps track to pcola pass, hit the autopilot again, and went straight from nipple to pass. right at 160-180 ft of water though- another hoo hits the purple skirted banchee. was trolling at about 12-14 mph. This one was about 36 inches. Made it home around 3. Fish cleaned, boat cleaned, eating dinner at 6. Great day. Thanks to the crew for coming out and helping me afford this awesome love of fishing. I would do this everyday if I could.

Pan


----------



## Bodupp

Well hell yeah.


----------



## cbarnes91

nice job


----------



## MissKristy

Nice job what the water look like


----------



## fishsticker

congrats on the success


----------



## ashcreek

Awesome report one of my goals is to catch a wahoo highspeed trolling this year as well.. are you using wireline mono or braid for your mainline?


----------



## lobsterman

Good job. The Banshee stays in the water better when it is not so rough.


----------



## bigtallluke

Great report, and great job out there accomplishing one if your goals! Those hoo are so fun to fight and even better to eat. Congratulations!!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

We were overcast most of the day and it was tough to tell when the water was changing from brown to green to blue but by the elbow it looked blue- I could tell in the prop wash. Wish the sun would have been out. It finally came out when we were within 15 miles of home and the water was green/brown.

The leader on the banshee is cable, using a 6/0 114hlw senator with 150lb depth hunter power pro. Rods are Bass Pro Oceanmaster 80-130 full rollers with metal butt. The depth hunter makes it so easy to know how far out each line is to help avoid tangles.

What I see I need though are outriggers. I cannot get my lures out into my wake properly, they all just ride in the prop wash and I would like to get them off to the side in the wake. Gunwhale mounted outrigger holders are next.

Hope that is helpful,

Pan


----------



## 08everglades

Awesome trip! I just received my order order of the same lures, can't wait to try them out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PoolBoy074

so ur highspeeding those banchees with no trolling lead? great catch bro!!!!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Thanks! 

No weights with the 48oz lure. 300ft back seemed to be the magic area for 16 mph. at 12 mph I could put it 150ft back. They still pop out of the water but the frequency and violence of the pop drops the farther back the lure is. I know- that is not any news.  I am still very new to offshore and experimenting.


----------



## BuckWild

panhandlephinsphan said:


> We were overcast most of the day and it was tough to tell when the water was changing from brown to green to blue but by the elbow it looked blue- I could tell in the prop wash. Wish the sun would have been out. It finally came out when we were within 15 miles of home and the water was green/brown.
> 
> The leader on the banshee is cable, using a 6/0 114hlw senator with 150lb depth hunter power pro. Rods are Bass Pro Oceanmaster 80-130 full rollers with metal butt. The depth hunter makes it so easy to know how far out each line is to help avoid tangles.
> 
> What I see I need though are outriggers. I cannot get my lures out into my wake properly, they all just ride in the prop wash and I would like to get them off to the side in the wake. Gunwhale mounted outrigger holders are next.
> 
> Hope that is helpful,
> 
> Pan


if you are getting the riggers for high speeding the heavy lures, then you are wasting your time. if you want them for regular trolling, then you are good. those heavy lures and the drag of 15+kts will pop the clips in no time.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Great point. Thank you. 

I am looking to setup outriggers to build a quality spread for regular speed trolling for Marlin with a different set of lures. My boat is not wide enough to safely get more than 3 surface lures out there without a high risk of getting them tangled. I would like to get a 5 lure spread out and get some of them out of the wash area directly behind me and into the actual wake on the sides. Hopefully I am thinking in the right path to target pelagic since that is my next goal.

Open for any input,

Pan


----------



## MSViking

Auto pilots are awesome! One of those items that you wonder how you ever got along without one before! I have had good luck with the Banshee lures as well but I always use 36-48+ oz of weight about 10' up from the lure on a shock leader. I even caught a suicidal mahi mahi on one during the last trip. Regardless, looks like you figured out how to use it!


----------



## BananaTom

So which one is Cody?


----------



## KBGAub

Great job guys! Nice to be out there. The endangered snapper are getting some help from Karen.


----------



## Mike W

BananaTom said:


> So which one is Cody?


Tan shirt


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

way to go knocking the stink off the new setup, and putting some blood on the deck and meat in the box. :thumbup:


----------

